# Muslims in Indonesia will CANE gay couple for breaking Sharia law



## ColonelAngus

News from The Associated Press

Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?

Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.


----------



## dani67

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.


A History of Inequality: Homophobia in America


----------



## Sunni Man

The two faggots knew the law and decided to break it.

Now they must pay for their crime.    ....


----------



## LaDexter

Caine 'em


----------



## Seawytch

Ah, RW hater porn. Fun.


----------



## pismoe

agree or disagree with the punishment but they are  lucky .    Seems to me that people , well smart people ought to follow the rules and laws of the countries that they visit Seawitch.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Religion of Peace....right, Snowflakes.

These 2 men will be beaten with a stick on their asses because they like to have sex with other men.

...but don't anyone ever say anything bad about Islam, EVER!!


----------



## Seawytch

ColonelAngus said:


> Religion of Peace....right, Snowflakes.
> 
> These 2 men will be beaten with a stick on their asses because they like to have sex with other men.
> 
> ...but don't anyone ever say anything bad about Islam, EVER!!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.




I love these tradeoffs for the leftists.

Like when Southern Baptists Blacques Ghey Bash.


----------



## Seawytch

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these tradeoffs for the leftists.
> 
> Like when Southern Baptists Blacques Ghey Bash.
Click to expand...


What trade off? Are all Christians Fred Phelps or David Koresh?

I'll criticize Islam to the same extent I'll criticize Christianity, Judaism, Satanism, Norse Mythology, Flying Spaghetti Monster, etc.

What I won't do is condemn an entire religion for the actions of some cultists. It's like judging Elvis by his fan clubs...


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Seawytch said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these tradeoffs for the leftists.
> 
> Like when Southern Baptists Blacques Ghey Bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What trade off? Are all Christians Fred Phelps or David Koresh?
> 
> I'll criticize Islam to the same extent I'll criticize Christianity, Judaism, Satanism, Norse Mythology, Flying Spaghetti Monster, etc.
> 
> What I won't do is condemn an entire religion for the actions of some cultists. It's like judging Elvis by his fan clubs...
Click to expand...



Having to call Blacques and Muslims wrong for ghey hating.

No.

Thanks for the unsolicited diatribe.

Well not really but...


----------



## LaDexter

"Hillary Clinton won more votes than any white man in History..."


and then SPAZZED OUT royally like a flake when she lost despite that...

LOL!!!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Seawytch said:


> What I won't do is condemn an entire religion for the actions of some cultists. It's like judging Elvis by his fan clubs...



Well.....ah.....thank you.
Thank ya ver much.


----------



## Seawytch

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these tradeoffs for the leftists.
> 
> Like when Southern Baptists Blacques Ghey Bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What trade off? Are all Christians Fred Phelps or David Koresh?
> 
> I'll criticize Islam to the same extent I'll criticize Christianity, Judaism, Satanism, Norse Mythology, Flying Spaghetti Monster, etc.
> 
> What I won't do is condemn an entire religion for the actions of some cultists. It's like judging Elvis by his fan clubs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Having to call Blacques and Muslims wrong for ghey hating.
> 
> No.
> 
> Thanks for the unsolicited diatribe.
> 
> Well not really but...
Click to expand...


"Gay hating" is wrong no matter who is doing it. It's not the religions fault, it's the followers that misinterpret the religion .


----------



## ColonelAngus

Seawytch said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these tradeoffs for the leftists.
> 
> Like when Southern Baptists Blacques Ghey Bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What trade off? Are all Christians Fred Phelps or David Koresh?
> 
> I'll criticize Islam to the same extent I'll criticize Christianity, Judaism, Satanism, Norse Mythology, Flying Spaghetti Monster, etc.
> 
> What I won't do is condemn an entire religion for the actions of some cultists. It's like judging Elvis by his fan clubs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Having to call Blacques and Muslims wrong for ghey hating.
> 
> No.
> 
> Thanks for the unsolicited diatribe.
> 
> Well not really but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Gay hating" is wrong no matter who is doing it. It's not the religions fault, it's the followers that misinterpret the religion .
Click to expand...


Or beyond misinterpretation, misrepresentation purposefully to justify your own motivations.


----------



## Syriusly

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.



Snowflakes might- but not liberals.

Of course it is horrible for a gay couple being beaten- or imprisoned- or executed- for being gay is horrible- and Indonesia is wrong to allow Old Testament law/Sharia law to be enforced.

Of course until the Supreme Court stopped it, Christians in America had laws making it illegal for gay couples to have sex- and could be thrown in prison for it.

Thank God for the Supreme Court- so Indonesia can't be complaining about America imprisoning gays.


----------



## Syriusly

ColonelAngus said:


> Religion of Peace....right, Snowflakes.
> 
> These 2 men will be beaten with a stick on their asses because they like to have sex with other men.
> 
> ...but don't anyone ever say anything bad about Islam, EVER!!



So you agree that laws that punish gays are wrong.

And that any religion that encourages such laws is not a religion of peace?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Seawytch said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these tradeoffs for the leftists.
> 
> Like when Southern Baptists Blacques Ghey Bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What trade off? Are all Christians Fred Phelps or David Koresh?
> 
> I'll criticize Islam to the same extent I'll criticize Christianity, Judaism, Satanism, Norse Mythology, Flying Spaghetti Monster, etc.
> 
> What I won't do is condemn an entire religion for the actions of some cultists. It's like judging Elvis by his fan clubs...
Click to expand...

An entire nation follows that law and they are just "some" cultists?


----------



## Syriusly

And just to be clear- I am no fan of Islam- but I don't condemn Muslims for their beliefs.

Just as I dont' condemn Christians or Jews for what the Bible says to do to men who have sex with each other.

Of course its not just 'muslim countries'- Russia is on a big crackdown on gays.

And we all know how the right wing loves Russia.


----------



## Syriusly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these tradeoffs for the leftists.
> 
> Like when Southern Baptists Blacques Ghey Bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What trade off? Are all Christians Fred Phelps or David Koresh?
> 
> I'll criticize Islam to the same extent I'll criticize Christianity, Judaism, Satanism, Norse Mythology, Flying Spaghetti Monster, etc.
> 
> What I won't do is condemn an entire religion for the actions of some cultists. It's like judging Elvis by his fan clubs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An entire nation follows that law and they are just "some" cultists?
Click to expand...


Actually Sharia is only in effect in some parts of Indonesia

First non-Muslim lashed for breaking Sharia law in Indonesian province


----------



## Theowl32

And the libs only care that.....


But but but Christians....!

lol!!

Save the world, punch a liberal.


----------



## ColonelAngus

It's as predictable as Bill Clinton dropping hot loads of jizz all over White House interns.

Snowflakes will make every excuse in the world to overlook the misogyny and homophobia inherent in Islam.

Snowflakes will make every excuse in the world to blame white males for and perceived misogyny and homophobia.

They must constantly feed their bullshit narrative with bullshit claims.


----------



## Syriusly

Theowl32 said:


> And the libs only care that.....
> .



And Theow only cares enough to lie again.

Laws against homosexuality bad- enforced in Indonesia bad. Enforced in Russia- bad.

Not enforced in the U.S.- because of the Supreme Court- good.


----------



## Syriusly

ColonelAngus said:


> Snowflakes will make every excuse in the world to overlook the misogyny and homophobia inherent in Islam.
> .



It's totally predictable

Cowardly snowflakes like Angus will make every excuse to attack Islam- while overlooking the millions Muslims who are not 'beating gays'- and of course countries like Russia who are imprisoning gays.


----------



## pismoe

well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.


----------



## Seawytch

RetiredGySgt said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these tradeoffs for the leftists.
> 
> Like when Southern Baptists Blacques Ghey Bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What trade off? Are all Christians Fred Phelps or David Koresh?
> 
> I'll criticize Islam to the same extent I'll criticize Christianity, Judaism, Satanism, Norse Mythology, Flying Spaghetti Monster, etc.
> 
> What I won't do is condemn an entire religion for the actions of some cultists. It's like judging Elvis by his fan clubs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An entire nation follows that law and they are just "some" cultists?
Click to expand...


No, then it would be cultural and not religious.


----------



## Timmy

ColonelAngus said:


> Religion of Peace....right, Snowflakes.
> 
> These 2 men will be beaten with a stick on their asses because they like to have sex with other men.
> 
> ...but don't anyone ever say anything bad about Islam, EVER!!



Have you seen what  the Russian Christians are doing to the gays ?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover. 

Good for Russia.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Timmy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion of Peace....right, Snowflakes.
> 
> These 2 men will be beaten with a stick on their asses because they like to have sex with other men.
> 
> ...but don't anyone ever say anything bad about Islam, EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what  the Russian Christians are doing to the gays ?
Click to expand...

I've seen what the muslim Chechnyans do to gays.  Not good at all.


----------



## Robert Raskin

Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!


----------



## Timmy

Tipsycatlover said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion of Peace....right, Snowflakes.
> 
> These 2 men will be beaten with a stick on their asses because they like to have sex with other men.
> 
> ...but don't anyone ever say anything bad about Islam, EVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen what  the Russian Christians are doing to the gays ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen what the muslim Chechnyans do to gays.  Not good at all.
Click to expand...


Is putin a Muslim ?  Cause he's no fan of the gays .

Was it Christian Nigeria that wanted the death penalty for gays?

All religions are fucked up .  Good thing us secularists are here to keep them in check .


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Putin is no fan of gays.  Neither are most normal people.


----------



## Timmy

Robert Raskin said:


> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!



Indonesia was not part of the ban.  Jackass.

Your comment is so stupid .  Let's say it was part of the ban .  You'd be FOR refusing gays into the us and leave them to be beaten in killed in their country ?   Of course you would , you are an evil conservative.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.



Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!

I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.

Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"

That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Putin is no fan of gays.  Neither are most normal people.



Putin doesn't care what normal people think. But call me shocked that you love yourself some murdering Putin....


----------



## Syriusly

Robert Raskin said:


> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!



LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself. 

God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?

The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.

But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.

Thanks Trump.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.



So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.

Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.

Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
Click to expand...

----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .


----------



## NYcarbineer

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.



Homophobia-Lite, American Conservative Style,

 is just to deny them marriage rights, and deny them equal rights at places of business and in the workplace.


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> Robert Raskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself.
> 
> God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?
> 
> The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.
> 
> But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.
> 
> Thanks Trump.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------  general comment on translators ------------   TRANSLATORS aren't special and deserve nothing extra like coming to the USA in my opinion .  TRANSLATORS received their payment in 'iraq' after doing the jobs that they begged to do .  Translators worked for MONEY and were paid in full Syriusly .


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
Click to expand...


Not exactly 'just speculation'

There are people here as USMB such as Stevie the racist- who claims to be a Christian who has praised the killing of gays by ISIS.

And then there is the fact that all of the anti-gay laws on the books in America- that would put gays in jail for doing what this couple in Indonesia were caned for- were passed by Christians- and only are irrelevant now because the Supreme Court told states that you can't do that to Americans.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Raskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself.
> 
> God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?
> 
> The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.
> 
> But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.
> 
> Thanks Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   TRANSLATORS aren't special and deserve nothing extra like coming to the USA in my opinion .  TRANSLATORS received their payment in 'iraq' after doing the jobs that they begged to do .  Translators worked for MONEY and were paid in full Syriusly .
Click to expand...


Okay- so our troops don't deserve anything special because they 'work for money' and were paid in full- right?

Fact is that these translators put their own- and their families lives at risk helping American troops- and were an integral part of the safety of American troops. 

Of course you don't care about what happens to them. 

But the American troops they supported do.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Raskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself.
> 
> God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?
> 
> The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.
> 
> But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.
> 
> Thanks Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------  general comment on translators ------------   TRANSLATORS aren't special and deserve nothing extra like coming to the USA in my opinion .  TRANSLATORS received their payment in 'iraq' after doing the jobs that they begged to do .  Translators worked for MONEY and were paid in full Syriusly .
Click to expand...


America's Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas | HuffPost

*America’s Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas*

*The Americans are not going to be here forever,” Taliban militants told Faizi while he was on assignment in a Kandahar prison. “Now we know your face.” They vowed to the 27-year-old, U.S.-contracted linguist that they would find him the moment the Americans pulled out of Afghanistan.

Faizi knew those were no idle threats. When suicide bombers attacked the base his friend and colleague Farhad was working on, the linguist was the first one to be targeted.

“The first thing they did was shoot him,” Faizi says.

Faizi is one of tens of thousands of Afghans who have been employed by the U.S. military, government and contractors during 12 years of war in Afghanistan. He has been working with U.S. troops since 2009 and embedded with units in some of the most dangerous parts of the country. He joined them on patrols, got caught up in the same attacks and suffered from the same IED blasts.

“We are like members of a family, we and the U.S. troops,” Faizi says. “We take care of each other.”

With Americans preparing to withdraw from Afghanistan by the end of 2014, however, Faizi and his colleagues increasingly fear for their lives. To protect their safety, their last names are omitted in this article. The interpreters have set their hopes on a Special Immigrant Visa (SIV), a program created by Congress for Afghans and Iraqis who worked with the U.S. during the wars and are in danger because of their service. Yet the SIV application process is long and tremendously complicated, and the program is set to expire within months. While legislators are working to extend the program and expand its effectiveness and reach, many of America’s allies in Afghanistan and Iraq currently remain in fear of their lives.

Faizi applied for his SIV in 2012, and while he already made it through the first application round, he has been waiting for over a year to receive the paperwork for the next phase. By now, most people in his Kabul neighborhood know he’s working with the Americans, and considering the Taliban threats he received in Kandahar, he fears for his life and the safety of his family.

“My entire family will be under threat and danger when the Americans leave. That’s why we applied for the visa,” he says. “But the process is very, very slow.” Faizi says most of his colleagues applied for the program at least two years ago and are still in harm’s way.

“We are abandoning Afghans who worked with U.S. troops to a certain death,” says Ronald Payne, a U.S. Army nurse who served in Afghanistan and founded the Allied Freedom Project, a Texas-based nonprofit that assists Afghans who are applying for an SIV. Payne’s comments in this article are his own and not on behalf of the military.
*


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly 'just speculation'
> 
> There are people here as USMB such as Stevie the racist- who claims to be a Christian who has praised the killing of gays by ISIS.
> 
> And then there is the fact that all of the anti-gay laws on the books in America- that would put gays in jail for doing what this couple in Indonesia were caned for- were passed by Christians- and only are irrelevant now because the Supreme Court told states that you can't do that to Americans.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   so , time goes by and times change in the Western world .  Whether i agree or not is unimportant but there is NO organized and mainstream [fred phelps ain't mainstream]  Christian Church in the USA today that would agree with the caning of gays  Syriusly .


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Syriusly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
Click to expand...

Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Raskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself.
> 
> God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?
> 
> The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.
> 
> But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.
> 
> Thanks Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------  general comment on translators ------------   TRANSLATORS aren't special and deserve nothing extra like coming to the USA in my opinion .  TRANSLATORS received their payment in 'iraq' after doing the jobs that they begged to do .  Translators worked for MONEY and were paid in full Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas | HuffPost
> 
> *America’s Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas*
> 
> *The Americans are not going to be here forever,” Taliban militants told Faizi while he was on assignment in a Kandahar prison. “Now we know your face.” They vowed to the 27-year-old, U.S.-contracted linguist that they would find him the moment the Americans pulled out of Afghanistan.*
> 
> *Faizi knew those were no idle threats. When suicide bombers attacked the base his friend and colleague Farhad was working on, the linguist was the first one to be targeted.*
> 
> *“The first thing they did was shoot him,” Faizi says.*
> 
> *Faizi is one of tens of thousands of Afghans who have been employed by the U.S. military, government and contractors during 12 years of war in Afghanistan. He has been working with U.S. troops since 2009 and embedded with units in some of the most dangerous parts of the country. He joined them on patrols, got caught up in the same attacks and suffered from the same IED blasts.*
> 
> *“We are like members of a family, we and the U.S. troops,” Faizi says. “We take care of each other.”*
> 
> *With Americans preparing to withdraw from Afghanistan by the end of 2014, however, Faizi and his colleagues increasingly fear for their lives. To protect their safety, their last names are omitted in this article. The interpreters have set their hopes on a Special Immigrant Visa (SIV), a program created by Congress for Afghans and Iraqis who worked with the U.S. during the wars and are in danger because of their service. Yet the SIV application process is long and tremendously complicated, and the program is set to expire within months. While legislators are working to extend the program and expand its effectiveness and reach, many of America’s allies in Afghanistan and Iraq currently remain in fear of their lives.*
> 
> *Faizi applied for his SIV in 2012, and while he already made it through the first application round, he has been waiting for over a year to receive the paperwork for the next phase. By now, most people in his Kabul neighborhood know he’s working with the Americans, and considering the Taliban threats he received in Kandahar, he fears for his life and the safety of his family.*
> 
> *“My entire family will be under threat and danger when the Americans leave. That’s why we applied for the visa,” he says. “But the process is very, very slow.” Faizi says most of his colleagues applied for the program at least two years ago and are still in harm’s way.*
> 
> *“We are abandoning Afghans who worked with U.S. troops to a certain death,” says Ronald Payne, a U.S. Army nurse who served in Afghanistan and founded the Allied Freedom Project, a Texas-based nonprofit that assists Afghans who are applying for an SIV. Payne’s comments in this article are his own and not on behalf of the military.*
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------    my opinion is that they shoulda thought about risk as they did the jobs that they begged for Syriusly .


----------



## depotoo

Right on cue...





Seawytch said:


> Ah, RW hater porn. Fun.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Raskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself.
> 
> God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?
> 
> The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.
> 
> But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.
> 
> Thanks Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------  general comment on translators ------------   TRANSLATORS aren't special and deserve nothing extra like coming to the USA in my opinion .  TRANSLATORS received their payment in 'iraq' after doing the jobs that they begged to do .  Translators worked for MONEY and were paid in full Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas | HuffPost
> 
> *America’s Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas*
> 
> *The Americans are not going to be here forever,” Taliban militants told Faizi while he was on assignment in a Kandahar prison. “Now we know your face.” They vowed to the 27-year-old, U.S.-contracted linguist that they would find him the moment the Americans pulled out of Afghanistan.*
> 
> *Faizi knew those were no idle threats. When suicide bombers attacked the base his friend and colleague Farhad was working on, the linguist was the first one to be targeted.*
> 
> *“The first thing they did was shoot him,” Faizi says.*
> 
> *Faizi is one of tens of thousands of Afghans who have been employed by the U.S. military, government and contractors during 12 years of war in Afghanistan. He has been working with U.S. troops since 2009 and embedded with units in some of the most dangerous parts of the country. He joined them on patrols, got caught up in the same attacks and suffered from the same IED blasts.*
> 
> *“We are like members of a family, we and the U.S. troops,” Faizi says. “We take care of each other.”*
> 
> *With Americans preparing to withdraw from Afghanistan by the end of 2014, however, Faizi and his colleagues increasingly fear for their lives. To protect their safety, their last names are omitted in this article. The interpreters have set their hopes on a Special Immigrant Visa (SIV), a program created by Congress for Afghans and Iraqis who worked with the U.S. during the wars and are in danger because of their service. Yet the SIV application process is long and tremendously complicated, and the program is set to expire within months. While legislators are working to extend the program and expand its effectiveness and reach, many of America’s allies in Afghanistan and Iraq currently remain in fear of their lives.*
> 
> *Faizi applied for his SIV in 2012, and while he already made it through the first application round, he has been waiting for over a year to receive the paperwork for the next phase. By now, most people in his Kabul neighborhood know he’s working with the Americans, and considering the Taliban threats he received in Kandahar, he fears for his life and the safety of his family.*
> 
> *“My entire family will be under threat and danger when the Americans leave. That’s why we applied for the visa,” he says. “But the process is very, very slow.” Faizi says most of his colleagues applied for the program at least two years ago and are still in harm’s way.*
> 
> *“We are abandoning Afghans who worked with U.S. troops to a certain death,” says Ronald Payne, a U.S. Army nurse who served in Afghanistan and founded the Allied Freedom Project, a Texas-based nonprofit that assists Afghans who are applying for an SIV. Payne’s comments in this article are his own and not on behalf of the military.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------    my opinion is that they shoulda thought about risk as they did the jobs that they begged for Syriusly .
Click to expand...


My opinion is that you are okay with abandoning those who help our troops- and are okay with that resulting in people being less likely to help our troops in the future.


----------



## Syriusly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
Click to expand...


Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.

So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.

Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.

Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Raskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself.
> 
> God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?
> 
> The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.
> 
> But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.
> 
> Thanks Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   TRANSLATORS aren't special and deserve nothing extra like coming to the USA in my opinion .  TRANSLATORS received their payment in 'iraq' after doing the jobs that they begged to do .  Translators worked for MONEY and were paid in full Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- so our troops don't deserve anything special because they 'work for money' and were paid in full- right?
> 
> Fact is that these translators put their own- and their families lives at risk helping American troops- and were an integral part of the safety of American troops.
> 
> Of course you don't care about what happens to them.
> 
> But the American troops they supported do.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------  ALL VOLUNTEER  USA military deserves to have their contracts honored  , iraqi translators were probably paid on the spot for the jobs that they begged for and were paid in full  Syriusly .


----------



## bodecea

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.


Same kind of people who caned that kid in Singapore and the same kind of people that killed Matthew Shepard and the same kind of people that picket gay funerals and the same kind of people who deny gays marriage licenses.


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Raskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself.
> 
> God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?
> 
> The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.
> 
> But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.
> 
> Thanks Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------  general comment on translators ------------   TRANSLATORS aren't special and deserve nothing extra like coming to the USA in my opinion .  TRANSLATORS received their payment in 'iraq' after doing the jobs that they begged to do .  Translators worked for MONEY and were paid in full Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas | HuffPost
> 
> *America’s Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas*
> 
> *The Americans are not going to be here forever,” Taliban militants told Faizi while he was on assignment in a Kandahar prison. “Now we know your face.” They vowed to the 27-year-old, U.S.-contracted linguist that they would find him the moment the Americans pulled out of Afghanistan.*
> 
> *Faizi knew those were no idle threats. When suicide bombers attacked the base his friend and colleague Farhad was working on, the linguist was the first one to be targeted.*
> 
> *“The first thing they did was shoot him,” Faizi says.*
> 
> *Faizi is one of tens of thousands of Afghans who have been employed by the U.S. military, government and contractors during 12 years of war in Afghanistan. He has been working with U.S. troops since 2009 and embedded with units in some of the most dangerous parts of the country. He joined them on patrols, got caught up in the same attacks and suffered from the same IED blasts.*
> 
> *“We are like members of a family, we and the U.S. troops,” Faizi says. “We take care of each other.”*
> 
> *With Americans preparing to withdraw from Afghanistan by the end of 2014, however, Faizi and his colleagues increasingly fear for their lives. To protect their safety, their last names are omitted in this article. The interpreters have set their hopes on a Special Immigrant Visa (SIV), a program created by Congress for Afghans and Iraqis who worked with the U.S. during the wars and are in danger because of their service. Yet the SIV application process is long and tremendously complicated, and the program is set to expire within months. While legislators are working to extend the program and expand its effectiveness and reach, many of America’s allies in Afghanistan and Iraq currently remain in fear of their lives.*
> 
> *Faizi applied for his SIV in 2012, and while he already made it through the first application round, he has been waiting for over a year to receive the paperwork for the next phase. By now, most people in his Kabul neighborhood know he’s working with the Americans, and considering the Taliban threats he received in Kandahar, he fears for his life and the safety of his family.*
> 
> *“My entire family will be under threat and danger when the Americans leave. That’s why we applied for the visa,” he says. “But the process is very, very slow.” Faizi says most of his colleagues applied for the program at least two years ago and are still in harm’s way.*
> 
> *“We are abandoning Afghans who worked with U.S. troops to a certain death,” says Ronald Payne, a U.S. Army nurse who served in Afghanistan and founded the Allied Freedom Project, a Texas-based nonprofit that assists Afghans who are applying for an SIV. Payne’s comments in this article are his own and not on behalf of the military.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------    my opinion is that they shoulda thought about risk as they did the jobs that they begged for Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion is that you are okay with abandoning those who help our troops- and are okay with that resulting in people being less likely to help our troops in the future.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   i think that the USA relies too heavily on fureigners helping  USA Military  Syriusly .


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Raskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another reason Trump's travel ban was the right way to go. We don't want this in our country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself.
> 
> God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?
> 
> The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.
> 
> But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.
> 
> Thanks Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------  general comment on translators ------------   TRANSLATORS aren't special and deserve nothing extra like coming to the USA in my opinion .  TRANSLATORS received their payment in 'iraq' after doing the jobs that they begged to do .  Translators worked for MONEY and were paid in full Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas | HuffPost
> 
> *America’s Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas*
> 
> *The Americans are not going to be here forever,” Taliban militants told Faizi while he was on assignment in a Kandahar prison. “Now we know your face.” They vowed to the 27-year-old, U.S.-contracted linguist that they would find him the moment the Americans pulled out of Afghanistan.*
> 
> *Faizi knew those were no idle threats. When suicide bombers attacked the base his friend and colleague Farhad was working on, the linguist was the first one to be targeted.*
> 
> *“The first thing they did was shoot him,” Faizi says.*
> 
> *Faizi is one of tens of thousands of Afghans who have been employed by the U.S. military, government and contractors during 12 years of war in Afghanistan. He has been working with U.S. troops since 2009 and embedded with units in some of the most dangerous parts of the country. He joined them on patrols, got caught up in the same attacks and suffered from the same IED blasts.*
> 
> *“We are like members of a family, we and the U.S. troops,” Faizi says. “We take care of each other.”*
> 
> *With Americans preparing to withdraw from Afghanistan by the end of 2014, however, Faizi and his colleagues increasingly fear for their lives. To protect their safety, their last names are omitted in this article. The interpreters have set their hopes on a Special Immigrant Visa (SIV), a program created by Congress for Afghans and Iraqis who worked with the U.S. during the wars and are in danger because of their service. Yet the SIV application process is long and tremendously complicated, and the program is set to expire within months. While legislators are working to extend the program and expand its effectiveness and reach, many of America’s allies in Afghanistan and Iraq currently remain in fear of their lives.*
> 
> *Faizi applied for his SIV in 2012, and while he already made it through the first application round, he has been waiting for over a year to receive the paperwork for the next phase. By now, most people in his Kabul neighborhood know he’s working with the Americans, and considering the Taliban threats he received in Kandahar, he fears for his life and the safety of his family.*
> 
> *“My entire family will be under threat and danger when the Americans leave. That’s why we applied for the visa,” he says. “But the process is very, very slow.” Faizi says most of his colleagues applied for the program at least two years ago and are still in harm’s way.*
> 
> *“We are abandoning Afghans who worked with U.S. troops to a certain death,” says Ronald Payne, a U.S. Army nurse who served in Afghanistan and founded the Allied Freedom Project, a Texas-based nonprofit that assists Afghans who are applying for an SIV. Payne’s comments in this article are his own and not on behalf of the military.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------    my opinion is that they shoulda thought about risk as they did the jobs that they begged for Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion is that you are okay with abandoning those who help our troops- and are okay with that resulting in people being less likely to help our troops in the future.
Click to expand...

Well your opinion is bullshit so fuck off with it. Nobody is against helping some translators that helped us. That's no reason to open ourselves to letting everyone in.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Syriusly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
Click to expand...

And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Same kind of people who caned that kid in Singapore and the same kind of people that killed Matthew Shepard and the same kind of people that picket gay funerals and the same kind of people who deny gays marriage licenses.
Click to expand...

-----------    i think that you refer to 'fred phelps' , i think that i remember that the 'supremes' have said that 'phelps' can picket who they want to picket Bodecea .


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Same kind of people who caned that kid in Singapore and the same kind of people that killed Matthew Shepard and the same kind of people that picket gay funerals and the same kind of people who deny gays marriage licenses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------    i think that you refer to 'fred phelps' , i think that i remember that the 'supremes' have said that 'phelps' can picket who they want to picket Bodecea .
Click to expand...

Exactly.....same kind of people.


----------



## pismoe

Missouri_Mike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- that is as idiotic as the 'ban' itself.
> 
> God why are you Trumpsters so ignorant?
> 
> The ban would have let Indonesians into the country- even if they had been in a mosque the day before.
> 
> But it would have prevented Iraqi's who had worked as translators for our troops- from coming in.
> 
> Thanks Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------  general comment on translators ------------   TRANSLATORS aren't special and deserve nothing extra like coming to the USA in my opinion .  TRANSLATORS received their payment in 'iraq' after doing the jobs that they begged to do .  Translators worked for MONEY and were paid in full Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas | HuffPost
> 
> *America’s Afghan And Iraqi Interpreters Risk Lives But Wait Years In Danger For Visas*
> 
> *The Americans are not going to be here forever,” Taliban militants told Faizi while he was on assignment in a Kandahar prison. “Now we know your face.” They vowed to the 27-year-old, U.S.-contracted linguist that they would find him the moment the Americans pulled out of Afghanistan.*
> 
> *Faizi knew those were no idle threats. When suicide bombers attacked the base his friend and colleague Farhad was working on, the linguist was the first one to be targeted.*
> 
> *“The first thing they did was shoot him,” Faizi says.*
> 
> *Faizi is one of tens of thousands of Afghans who have been employed by the U.S. military, government and contractors during 12 years of war in Afghanistan. He has been working with U.S. troops since 2009 and embedded with units in some of the most dangerous parts of the country. He joined them on patrols, got caught up in the same attacks and suffered from the same IED blasts.*
> 
> *“We are like members of a family, we and the U.S. troops,” Faizi says. “We take care of each other.”*
> 
> *With Americans preparing to withdraw from Afghanistan by the end of 2014, however, Faizi and his colleagues increasingly fear for their lives. To protect their safety, their last names are omitted in this article. The interpreters have set their hopes on a Special Immigrant Visa (SIV), a program created by Congress for Afghans and Iraqis who worked with the U.S. during the wars and are in danger because of their service. Yet the SIV application process is long and tremendously complicated, and the program is set to expire within months. While legislators are working to extend the program and expand its effectiveness and reach, many of America’s allies in Afghanistan and Iraq currently remain in fear of their lives.*
> 
> *Faizi applied for his SIV in 2012, and while he already made it through the first application round, he has been waiting for over a year to receive the paperwork for the next phase. By now, most people in his Kabul neighborhood know he’s working with the Americans, and considering the Taliban threats he received in Kandahar, he fears for his life and the safety of his family.*
> 
> *“My entire family will be under threat and danger when the Americans leave. That’s why we applied for the visa,” he says. “But the process is very, very slow.” Faizi says most of his colleagues applied for the program at least two years ago and are still in harm’s way.*
> 
> *“We are abandoning Afghans who worked with U.S. troops to a certain death,” says Ronald Payne, a U.S. Army nurse who served in Afghanistan and founded the Allied Freedom Project, a Texas-based nonprofit that assists Afghans who are applying for an SIV. Payne’s comments in this article are his own and not on behalf of the military.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------    my opinion is that they shoulda thought about risk as they did the jobs that they begged for Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My opinion is that you are okay with abandoning those who help our troops- and are okay with that resulting in people being less likely to help our troops in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well your opinion is bullshit so fuck off with it. Nobody is against helping some translators that helped us. That is no reason to open ourselves to letting everyone in.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------  you let one translator in and the line to get into the USA grows to a mile long as his family packs their bags  !!    Same happens with other third worlders south of the border under the idea that familes should stay together   MMike .


----------



## depotoo

Read post #3





Seawytch said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these tradeoffs for the leftists.
> 
> Like when Southern Baptists Blacques Ghey Bash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What trade off? Are all Christians Fred Phelps or David Koresh?
> 
> I'll criticize Islam to the same extent I'll criticize Christianity, Judaism, Satanism, Norse Mythology, Flying Spaghetti Monster, etc.
> 
> What I won't do is condemn an entire religion for the actions of some cultists. It's like judging Elvis by his fan clubs...
Click to expand...


----------



## pismoe

some info on the 'matthew shepherd' murder because 'shepherd' been mentioned in this thread .  ---   The truth behind America’s most famous gay-hate murder  ---


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Syriusly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
Click to expand...

Put all child molesters in prison and recognize that gays exert exceptional pressure against children.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put all child molesters in prison and recognize that gays exert exceptional pressure against children.
Click to expand...


I recognize that you want to treat all gays as child molesters, even though the vast majority of child molestation is by straight men against girls.

Why exactly do you want to target gays, rather than all child molesters?


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> some info on the 'matthew shepherd' murder because 'shepherd' been mentioned in this thread .  ---   The truth behind America’s most famous gay-hate murder  ---


Relevant.......not.


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> some info on the 'matthew shepherd' murder because 'shepherd' been mentioned in this thread .  ---   The truth behind America’s most famous gay-hate murder  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant.......not.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------  just some interesting info for the boards readers Syriusly !!


----------



## Syriusly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
Click to expand...


What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.

The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.

Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> some info on the 'matthew shepherd' murder because 'shepherd' been mentioned in this thread .  ---   The truth behind America’s most famous gay-hate murder  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant.......not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------  just some interesting info for the boards readers Syriusly !!
Click to expand...

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/28/us/dennis-hastert-sentencing.html?_r=0
Dennis Hastert- Republican- Husband- Father- Coach

“The defendant is a serial child molester,” said Judge Thomas M. Durkin of Federal District Court, as Mr. Hastert sat impassively, often staring downward, hands crossed on his lap. He added, “Some actions can obliterate a lifetime of good works. Nothing is more stunning than having ‘serial child molester’ and ‘speaker of the House’ in the same sentence.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Syriusly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
Click to expand...

I was addressing the law in Russia that specifically prohibits the grooming behavior adult gays do to children.  It has nothing to do with what I condemn.   Although the molestation that gays do to children leaves the scars quite a bit deeper.  Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
,


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> some info on the 'matthew shepherd' murder because 'shepherd' been mentioned in this thread .  ---   The truth behind America’s most famous gay-hate murder  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant.......not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------  just some interesting info for the boards readers Syriusly !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/28/us/dennis-hastert-sentencing.html?_r=0
> Dennis Hastert- Republican- Husband- Father- Coach
> 
> “The defendant is a serial child molester,” said Judge Thomas M. Durkin of Federal District Court, as Mr. Hastert sat impassively, often staring downward, hands crossed on his lap. He added, “Some actions can obliterate a lifetime of good works. Nothing is more stunning than having ‘serial child molester’ and ‘speaker of the House’ in the same sentence.
Click to expand...

Oh so you agree gay men that molest boys leave a lifetime of devastation behind.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> some info on the 'matthew shepherd' murder because 'shepherd' been mentioned in this thread .  ---   The truth behind America’s most famous gay-hate murder  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant.......not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------  just some interesting info for the boards readers Syriusly !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/28/us/dennis-hastert-sentencing.html?_r=0
> Dennis Hastert- Republican- Husband- Father- Coach
> 
> “The defendant is a serial child molester,” said Judge Thomas M. Durkin of Federal District Court, as Mr. Hastert sat impassively, often staring downward, hands crossed on his lap. He added, “Some actions can obliterate a lifetime of good works. Nothing is more stunning than having ‘serial child molester’ and ‘speaker of the House’ in the same sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you agree gay men that molest boys leave a lifetime of devastation behind.
Click to expand...


What do 'gay men' have to do with Dennis Hastert?

I agree that all child molesters leave a lifetime of devastation behind- just unlike you- I care when the kids are girls too.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
Click to expand...


Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........

Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?

Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> some info on the 'matthew shepherd' murder because 'shepherd' been mentioned in this thread .  ---   The truth behind America’s most famous gay-hate murder  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant.......not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------  just some interesting info for the boards readers Syriusly !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/28/us/dennis-hastert-sentencing.html?_r=0
> Dennis Hastert- Republican- Husband- Father- Coach
> 
> “The defendant is a serial child molester,” said Judge Thomas M. Durkin of Federal District Court, as Mr. Hastert sat impassively, often staring downward, hands crossed on his lap. He added, “Some actions can obliterate a lifetime of good works. Nothing is more stunning than having ‘serial child molester’ and ‘speaker of the House’ in the same sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh so you agree gay men that molest boys leave a lifetime of devastation behind.
Click to expand...


Not according to Milo Yapocalypse or whatever his name is.


----------



## NYcarbineer

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> .



If you need to ask whether it's homophobic or not to beat up gay people, you should seek help.


----------



## Rambunctious

*Muslims in Indonesia will CANE gay couple for breaking Sharia law*

They might like it...


----------



## ColonelAngus

We can't say anything bad about Aaron Hernandez because all former NFL tight ends don't commit multiple homocides and we can't allow the actions of one former NFL tight end to put all former NFL tight ends in a bad light.

Ozzie Newsome is former NFL tight end and also a good guy. If we criticize Aaron Hernandez for committing multiple homocides, people might think Ozzie Newsome also committed multiple homocides.


----------



## Picaro

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.



Well, to normal people that would seem to be a reason for mentally ill homosexuals to quit fawning over the terrorists, but they aren't sane, and a huge demographic of the homosexual 'community' is actually sexually aroused by that stuff, and it only makes them bigger fans of Islam. If you don't think so, just look for the photo essays of the 'Folsom Street Fair', and the even more disgusting 'Up Your Alley Fair' at this site:

zombietime

Many homosexual parents take their children to these sicko festivals, even make leather ;harnesses' and dog collars for 5 year olds to wear at them.

Yes, they're sicker than most can even begin to imagine. I can't post the links directly, because ironically it's 'prudish censorship' that keeps the entire gay rights hoax from completely collapsing in a week.


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put all child molesters in prison and recognize that gays exert exceptional pressure against children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recognize that you want to treat all gays as child molesters, even though the vast majority of child molestation is by straight men against girls.
> 
> Why exactly do you want to target gays, rather than all child molesters?
Click to expand...


BS. Homosexuals account for over a third of all kiddie rapes, and are only 1%-2% of the population. Go lie somewhere people who don't know any better hang out. The odds are far higher with  homosexuals than any other demographic on the planet combined.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Homos and child molesters are just two sides of the same pervert coin.*


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> some info on the 'matthew shepherd' murder because 'shepherd' been mentioned in this thread .  ---   The truth behind America’s most famous gay-hate murder  ---
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant.......not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------  just some interesting info for the boards readers Syriusly !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/28/us/dennis-hastert-sentencing.html?_r=0
> Dennis Hastert- Republican- Husband- Father- Coach
> 
> “The defendant is a serial child molester,” said Judge Thomas M. Durkin of Federal District Court, as Mr. Hastert sat impassively, often staring downward, hands crossed on his lap. He added, “Some actions can obliterate a lifetime of good works. Nothing is more stunning than having ‘serial child molester’ and ‘speaker of the House’ in the same sentence.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   hang him , ok with me Syriusly !!


----------



## Picaro

Rambunctious said:


> *Muslims in Indonesia will CANE gay couple for breaking Sharia law*
> 
> They might like it...



I know you think  you're joking, but you really aren't; they do indeed like it. A lot.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Syriusly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
Click to expand...

No she did not nor did I and you claimed I did also. You are a liar. JUST because it wasn't mentioned does not give you the right to assume or state as fact things not in evidence. It is called a lie.


----------



## pismoe

NYcarbineer said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need to ask whether it's homophobic or not to beat up gay people, you should seek help.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------  doesn't really matter , its against the law to beat anyone up  Carbineer .


----------



## ColonelAngus

Picaro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to normal people that would seem to be a reason for mentally ill homosexuals to quit fawning over the terrorists, but they aren't sane, and a huge demographic of the homosexual 'community' is actually sexually aroused by that stuff, and it only makes them bigger fans of Islam. If you don't think so, just look for the photo essays of the 'Folsom Street Fair', and the even more disgusting 'Up Your Alley Fair' at this site:
> 
> zombietime
> 
> Many homosexual parents take their children to these sicko festivals, even make leather ;harnesses' and dog collars for 5 year olds to wear at them.
> 
> Yes, they're sicker than most can even begin to imagine. I can't post the links directly, because ironically it's 'prudish censorship' that keeps the entire gay rights hoax from completely collapsing in a week.
Click to expand...


This isn't an homosexual erotic whipping of some sort.







Your viewpoint on homosexuality seems ignorant.


----------



## FJO

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.



Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.


----------



## Seawytch

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
Click to expand...


Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Why aren't conservatives defending this as a religious right?


----------



## ColonelAngus

Seawytch said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
Click to expand...


Secular law is what changed.

Maybe in 1000 years Muslims will evolve the way Christians have, but that doesn't help the disgusting human rights violations presently occurring in the name of Islam.


----------



## Seawytch

FJO said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.
Click to expand...


Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.


----------



## FJO

Seawytch said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
Click to expand...


Glad to see that you are agreeing with me.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Seawytch said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
Click to expand...


Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.

We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.


----------



## pismoe

Seawytch said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------------  yes 'mrobama' er I mean Seawitch .  Course that was years and years ago .  Hasn't happened by organized Christianity for a few hundred years but the shariah punishments happen in 'organized islam' everyday for the last 1400 years Seawitch .


----------



## FJO

ColonelAngus said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
Click to expand...




Seawytch said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
Click to expand...


What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.


----------



## ColonelAngus

FJO said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
Click to expand...


Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.


----------



## pismoe

i


ColonelAngus said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .


----------



## pismoe

ColonelAngus said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------OR , course its no longer the 1940s when the USA and the West had backbones but I say that the 'sharia' practitioners need destruction , see ww2 .    Course that won't happen so young WESTERNERS are going to be plagued for a long , long time in the future  CAngus .


----------



## Picaro

ColonelAngus said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to normal people that would seem to be a reason for mentally ill homosexuals to quit fawning over the terrorists, but they aren't sane, and a huge demographic of the homosexual 'community' is actually sexually aroused by that stuff, and it only makes them bigger fans of Islam. If you don't think so, just look for the photo essays of the 'Folsom Street Fair', and the even more disgusting 'Up Your Alley Fair' at this site:
> 
> zombietime
> 
> Many homosexual parents take their children to these sicko festivals, even make leather ;harnesses' and dog collars for 5 year olds to wear at them.
> 
> Yes, they're sicker than most can even begin to imagine. I can't post the links directly, because ironically it's 'prudish censorship' that keeps the entire gay rights hoax from completely collapsing in a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't an homosexual erotic whipping of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your viewpoint on homosexuality seems ignorant.
Click to expand...


My 'viewpoint' comes from the facts about them; the ignorance is entirely on your part. It's easier to be trendy for you, so you probably shouldn't try to be objective.


----------



## rightwinger

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.



Too bad they do not have a Constitution like ours

A Constitution that not only protects your sexual orientation but your right to practice religion

God Bless America


----------



## Seawytch

ColonelAngus said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
Click to expand...


Fundamentalist in any religion "need to change", but you certainly can't do that by painting all people with the same brush. Muslims get along fine with all us infidels by the millions all over the world. Moderate Muslims, Christians and Jews live, work, worship alongside each other just fine and dandy.

I've lived in America my whole life and no Muslim has ever said anything to me about being gay other than my close Muslim friend asking after my wife.

Wanna hear some stories about how evangelical Christians have treated me and people I know?


----------



## rightwinger

Thank God we live in a country that treats homosexuals that way

In Indonesia they cane gay couples
In the US, we only refuse to bake them wedding cakes


----------



## Rustic

Most intolerant people on the planet are Muslims, the second most Intolerant people are progressives... 
that is why you don't see progressives living in Muslim control countries…
Fact


----------



## theHawk

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.



They're lucky they aren't getting their heads lopped off. 

I'm sure the lefties will quickly site some incident where Christians were mean to gays once in order to deflect.


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> Thank God we live in a country that treats homosexuals that way
> 
> In Indonesia they cane gay couples
> In the US, we only refuse to bake them wedding cakes



Actually we force people to bake cakes for them by threat of force.


----------



## theHawk

Tipsycatlover said:


> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.



That's probably a big reason the left hates Russia so much.


----------



## theHawk

Syriusly said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes will make every excuse in the world to overlook the misogyny and homophobia inherent in Islam.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally predictable
> 
> Cowardly snowflakes like Angus will make every excuse to attack Islam- while overlooking the millions Muslims who are not 'beating gays'- and of course countries like Russia who are imprisoning gays.
Click to expand...


Please make a list of all Muslim countries that welcome gays and have no penalties for them.  Most Muslims don't go around beating gays because their oppressive regimes outlaw them and take care of that on behalf of all the Muslim citizens.


----------



## NYcarbineer

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we live in a country that treats homosexuals that way
> 
> In Indonesia they cane gay couples
> In the US, we only refuse to bake them wedding cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we force people to bake cakes for them by threat of force.
Click to expand...


That's called defending their civil rights under the Constitution.


----------



## NYcarbineer

theHawk said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're lucky they aren't getting their heads lopped off.
> 
> I'm sure the lefties will quickly site some incident where Christians were mean to gays once in order to deflect.
Click to expand...


The Christian conservatives believe that if your religion calls for caning gays for their behavior, the 1st Amendment protects your right to do that.


----------



## rightwinger

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we live in a country that treats homosexuals that way
> 
> In Indonesia they cane gay couples
> In the US, we only refuse to bake them wedding cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we force people to bake cakes for them by threat of force.
Click to expand...


Maybe we should cane them


----------



## xyz

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.


I agree it is criminal to cane gays, or punish them for their sexual orientation, and using Islam as a reason for this should also be punished.

On the other hand, I doubt most Trumputinists on here will have a problem with gays being beaten up and killed in their favorite Eurasian superpower.

Not to mention that there it's mostly done in the name of Christianity, but I do know of a little Islamic republic there too.


----------



## theHawk

NYcarbineer said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're lucky they aren't getting their heads lopped off.
> 
> I'm sure the lefties will quickly site some incident where Christians were mean to gays once in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Christian conservatives believe that if your religion calls for caning gays for their behavior, the 1st Amendment protects your right to do that.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  If that were the case then why aren't gays flogged for being gay?


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we live in a country that treats homosexuals that way
> 
> In Indonesia they cane gay couples
> In the US, we only refuse to bake them wedding cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we force people to bake cakes for them by threat of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should cane them
Click to expand...


At least you're beginning to admit you're just as much a fascist as Muslims are.


----------



## NYcarbineer

theHawk said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're lucky they aren't getting their heads lopped off.
> 
> I'm sure the lefties will quickly site some incident where Christians were mean to gays once in order to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Christian conservatives believe that if your religion calls for caning gays for their behavior, the 1st Amendment protects your right to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  If that were the case then why aren't gays flogged for being gay?
Click to expand...


Do you deny that conservative Christians in general argue that their religious beliefs about gays allow them, via the 1st amendment, to act in ways contrary to the otherwise law of the land,

such as discriminating against them because they are gay?


----------



## rightwinger

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we live in a country that treats homosexuals that way
> 
> In Indonesia they cane gay couples
> In the US, we only refuse to bake them wedding cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we force people to bake cakes for them by threat of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should cane them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least you're beginning to admit you're just as much a fascist as Muslims are.
Click to expand...

I know

Being forced to bake cakes can be so cruel


----------



## Syriusly

theHawk said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes will make every excuse in the world to overlook the misogyny and homophobia inherent in Islam.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally predictable
> 
> Cowardly snowflakes like Angus will make every excuse to attack Islam- while overlooking the millions Muslims who are not 'beating gays'- and of course countries like Russia who are imprisoning gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please make a list of all Muslim countries that welcome gays and have no penalties for them.  Most Muslims don't go around beating gays because their oppressive regimes outlaw them and take care of that on behalf of all the Muslim citizens.
Click to expand...


Please make a list of all the Muslims that are going around beating gays.

Most Muslims don't go around beating gays for the same reasons that most Christians and Jews don't stone adulterers to death.


----------



## Syriusly

theHawk said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably a big reason the left hates Russia so much.
Click to expand...

That's probably a big reason why the Trumpsters love Russia so much.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims should be caned for crime against humanity by being Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
Click to expand...


Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.


----------



## Syriusly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she did not nor did I and you claimed I did also. You are a liar. .
Click to expand...


Then prove my lie- stand up for once in your life and back up your claim.

Quote my 'lie'. Show everyone my 'lie'.

Or just admit you are a pissy snowflake.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to normal people that would seem to be a reason for mentally ill homosexuals to quit fawning over the terrorists, .
Click to expand...


LOL- you don't have a clue what 'normal' is- or what 'normal people' think. 

Which is why of course you think that all homosexuals are mentally ill. 

Or that homosexuals 'fawn over terrorists'

You are just a whiny little snowflake who is for some reason terrified by homosexuals and spend your lying about them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Syriusly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
Click to expand...

Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.  

When will you admit that gays are degenerates?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Conservatives...

...under the aegis of 'state's rights' should the individual states be allowed to govern homosexuals as they see fit,

including granting religions the right to discriminate against gays if that is a dictate of their faith?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> When will you admit that gays are degenerates?
Click to expand...


So because you believe that man on boy pedophilia is a more serious crime than man on girl pedophilia,

you believe the penalties should be milder for the latter?

Wow.


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia imprisons gays when they are gay pedophiles.  When gays find a child and groom the poor kid into accepting an adult lover.
> 
> Good for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put all child molesters in prison and recognize that gays exert exceptional pressure against children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recognize that you want to treat all gays as child molesters, even though the vast majority of child molestation is by straight men against girls.
> 
> Why exactly do you want to target gays, rather than all child molesters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS. Homosexuals account for over a third of all kiddie rapes, and are only 1%-2% of the population.
Click to expand...


And again- why do you want to target gays, rather than all child molesters?

Here you do it again with your typical B.S.

The reality is that child rapists rape children- almost exclusively men-
sad fact men account for only 49% of the population but account for over 95% of all child sexual molestation. 

The vast majority of child rape victims are girls- which you once again ignore. 

And the majority of men who rape boys- or girls- identify as straight- and have consensual sexual relations with adult women- and rape/non-consensual sex with boys and/or girls. 

Men like Dennis Hastert- the GOP former Speaker of the House- married for over 30 years, with 2 children of his own- and molested boys. Like Jerry Sandusky- coach- macho icon- again- married for over 30 years, with his own children- and molested boys.

The danger with assholes like you who try to convince Americans that the real danger is with the 'gays'- is that you are trying to get people to discriminate against gays- while ignoring the danger of the Hasterts and Sanduskeys of the world.

You keep telling parents that the danger is the openly gay man- not that married husband and father and coach- Jerry Sandusky. 

And that gets kids raped. 

Why are you willing to endanger kids- just to attack gays?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

rightwinger said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God we live in a country that treats homosexuals that way
> 
> In Indonesia they cane gay couples
> In the US, we only refuse to bake them wedding cakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we force people to bake cakes for them by threat of force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should cane them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least you're beginning to admit you're just as much a fascist as Muslims are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know
> 
> Being forced to bake cakes can be so cruel
Click to expand...

There is a civil right to dessert.  It's right there in the Constitution.


----------



## Syriusly

ColonelAngus said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> well sure , all of islam sucks but especially their shariah , especially if you are these TYPE guys .   Lucky for them that they didn't have illegal drugs in their pockets eh ??   They shoulda stayed in a country that has  no problem with their lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I feel the same way whenever an American travels to North Korea- have some common sense!
> 
> I think this provinces laws are  cruel and idiotic- just as I think the laws still in place- but unenforceable in the United States now thanks to the Supreme Court- that would imprison these guys for their 'lifestyle'.
> 
> Something to remember- there are many here at USMB which would welcome this same law if it was repackaged as a "Christian values law"
> 
> That is why there are still anti-gay laws on the books across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Secular law is what changed.
> 
> Maybe in 1000 years Muslims will evolve the way Christians have, but that doesn't help the disgusting human rights violations presently occurring in the name of Islam.
Click to expand...


Secular law did change- thank God for the Supreme Court.

That is the only reason why gays in America are not being imprisoned today because of the laws passed by good Christians.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

NYcarbineer said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> When will you admit that gays are degenerates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because you believe that man on boy pedophilia is a more serious crime than man on girl pedophilia,
> 
> you believe the penalties should be milder for the latter?
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...

Man on boy pedophilia should consider the level of depraved heart that causes men to rape little boy's assholes.  Girls too.  In fact make sodomy of a minor or animal a caning offense.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
Click to expand...


So you never mention the majority of child rape victims- because girls can bounce back- but boys can't?

As the father of a girl- let me just say- what a fucking asinine, and dangerous thing to say.

That is the kind of mentality that leads to judges giving lenient sentences to men who rape girls- because girls can 'bounce back'.

I personally know at least 4 women who were molested as children by men- and every one of them still has issues because of it.

That you shrug off the experiences of child rape when it comes to girls just shows what an asshole you are.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> 
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> When will you admit that gays are degenerates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because you believe that man on boy pedophilia is a more serious crime than man on girl pedophilia,
> 
> you believe the penalties should be milder for the latter?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man on boy pedophilia should consider the level of depraved heart that causes men to rape little boy's assholes.  Girls too.  In fact make sodomy of a minor or animal a caning offense.
Click to expand...


So as long as men rape a girls vagina or mouth- no caning. 

Because 'girls' just can bounce back from being raped.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Syriusly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never mention the majority of child rape victims- because girls can bounce back- but boys can't?
> 
> As the father of a girl- let me just say- what a fucking asinine, and dangerous thing to say.
> 
> That is the kind of mentality that leads to judges giving lenient sentences to men who rape girls- because girls can 'bounce back'.
> 
> I personally know at least 4 women who were molested as children by men- and every one of them still has issues because of it.
> 
> That you shrug off the experiences of child rape when it comes to girls just shows what an asshole you are.
Click to expand...

Then cane them all.  Problem solved.  Cane them to the bone.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Syriusly said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> When will you admit that gays are degenerates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because you believe that man on boy pedophilia is a more serious crime than man on girl pedophilia,
> 
> you believe the penalties should be milder for the latter?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man on boy pedophilia should consider the level of depraved heart that causes men to rape little boy's assholes.  Girls too.  In fact make sodomy of a minor or animal a caning offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So as long as men rape a girls vagina or mouth- no caning.
> 
> Because 'girls' just can bounce back from being raped.....
Click to expand...

Why do you continue to claim girls bounce back?   Is this your personal experience?


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes will make every excuse in the world to overlook the misogyny and homophobia inherent in Islam.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally predictable
> 
> Cowardly snowflakes like Angus will make every excuse to attack Islam- while overlooking the millions Muslims who are not 'beating gays'- and of course countries like Russia who are imprisoning gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please make a list of all Muslim countries that welcome gays and have no penalties for them.  Most Muslims don't go around beating gays because their oppressive regimes outlaw them and take care of that on behalf of all the Muslim citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please make a list of all the Muslims that are going around beating gays.
> 
> Most Muslims don't go around beating gays for the same reasons that most Christians and Jews don't stone adulterers to death.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   agreed , most muslims don't go around and start beating gays in most of the Western world .    But in the organized shariah muslim world the mullahs and imams tell them to beat gays and to kill the gays , adulterers and apostates [its the Law] .     As to the list , most observant muslims in shariah observant countries with shariah and shariah run governments show up for the stonings and are happy to take part .   After all , the punishments are part of shariah law , government policy and are blessed by the muslim gawd Syriusly .  -------------------------------------------------------------   as added info , see this link to see a muslim village go 100 percent muslim on Fahrkunda , her alleged crime was desecration of a 'koran' Syriusly !!.  ---   The Killing of Farkhunda   ---


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   thankfully its only 3 million . they of course are hoping to increase their numbers and change things by voting with degenerate 'american' liberals and by using the Courts to change the Constitution Syriusly .    Hopefully , President Trump and other wise Americans see and recognize the way 'muslims; work Syriusly !!


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   thankfully its only 3 million . they of course are hoping to increase their numbers and change things by voting with degenerate 'american' liberals !
Click to expand...


Thank you for recognizing that Americans- Muslims and non-Muslims are taking part in our Constitutional system!


----------



## pismoe

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> 
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> When will you admit that gays are degenerates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because you believe that man on boy pedophilia is a more serious crime than man on girl pedophilia,
> 
> you believe the penalties should be milder for the latter?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man on boy pedophilia should consider the level of depraved heart that causes men to rape little boy's assholes.  Girls too.  In fact make sodomy of a minor or animal a caning offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So as long as men rape a girls vagina or mouth- no caning.
> 
> Because 'girls' just can bounce back from being raped.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to claim girls bounce back?   Is this your personal experience?
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------------------   the claim that the Girls bounce back is the same as the claim that a RAPE is just a slice from a loaf that has many , many slices .  Just a comment on 'Girls bounce back !!


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes will make every excuse in the world to overlook the misogyny and homophobia inherent in Islam.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally predictable
> 
> Cowardly snowflakes like Angus will make every excuse to attack Islam- while overlooking the millions Muslims who are not 'beating gays'- and of course countries like Russia who are imprisoning gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please make a list of all Muslim countries that welcome gays and have no penalties for them.  Most Muslims don't go around beating gays because their oppressive regimes outlaw them and take care of that on behalf of all the Muslim citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please make a list of all the Muslims that are going around beating gays.
> 
> Most Muslims don't go around beating gays for the same reasons that most Christians and Jews don't stone adulterers to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After all , the punishments are part of shariah law , government policy and are blessed by the muslim gawd Syriusly .  -------------------------------------------------------------   as added info , see this link to see a muslim village go 100 percent muslim on Fahrkunda , her alleged crime was desecration of a 'koran' Syriusly !!. -
Click to expand...


Horrible. 

Look- I am not apologizing for atrocities committed in the name of Islam. I am pointing out that the vast majority of Muslims are not committing or supporting atrocities.

And I am very, very thankful for the Supreme Court that overturned the laws passed by Christians in America that made being gay a crime punishable by imprisonment and even castration.


----------



## 2aguy

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.




No...don't you get it.....islam is good because the muslim terrorists hate christains, jews and America...just like left wingers......


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   thankfully its only 3 million . they of course are hoping to increase their numbers and change things by voting with degenerate 'american' liberals !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for recognizing that Americans- Muslims and non-Muslims are taking part in our Constitutional system!
Click to expand...

------------------------------------   sure , until they can change it and thats what they work towards as their numbers increase .   It is my view that muslims , lefties , liberals , third worlders imported into the USA , democrats are the 'fifth column' in the USA  Syriusly !!


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> 
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> When will you admit that gays are degenerates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because you believe that man on boy pedophilia is a more serious crime than man on girl pedophilia,
> 
> you believe the penalties should be milder for the latter?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man on boy pedophilia should consider the level of depraved heart that causes men to rape little boy's assholes.  Girls too.  In fact make sodomy of a minor or animal a caning offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So as long as men rape a girls vagina or mouth- no caning.
> 
> Because 'girls' just can bounce back from being raped.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you continue to claim girls bounce back?   Is this your personal experience?
Click to expand...


No- as I pointed out only an asshole would believe that 'girls' just bounce back- I was clarifying what you posted.

You were the one who finally- finally noticed that girls can be anally raped too. 

So you never mention the majority of child rape victims- because girls can bounce back- but boys can't?

As the father of a girl- let me just say- what a fucking asinine, and dangerous thing to say.

That is the kind of mentality that leads to judges giving lenient sentences to men who rape girls- because girls can 'bounce back'.

I personally know at least 4 women who were molested as children by men- and every one of them still has issues because of it.

That you shrug off the experiences of child rape when it comes to girls just shows what an asshole you are.


----------



## Syriusly

2aguy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...don't you get it.....islam is good because the muslim terrorists hate christains, jews and America....
Click to expand...


Hmmmm and I thought you hated Muslims.

But now you think Islam is good because Muslim terrorists hate America.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> 
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you never mention the majority of child rape victims- because girls can bounce back- but boys can't?
> 
> As the father of a girl- let me just say- what a fucking asinine, and dangerous thing to say.
> 
> That is the kind of mentality that leads to judges giving lenient sentences to men who rape girls- because girls can 'bounce back'.
> 
> I personally know at least 4 women who were molested as children by men- and every one of them still has issues because of it.
> 
> That you shrug off the experiences of child rape when it comes to girls just shows what an asshole you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then cane them all.  Problem solved.  Cane them to the bone.
Click to expand...


I have no problem with punishing child rapists severely- none at all.

I am glad you are finally okay with punishing the rapists of girls as severely as the rapists of boys.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Seawytch said:


> Ah, RW hater porn. Fun.



What they really hate is they can't do the same here. Instead, they have to sneak out, under the cover of night, at times, white hoods ...


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ColonelAngus

2aguy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...don't you get it.....islam is good because the muslim terrorists hate christains, jews and America...just like left wingers......
Click to expand...


He's right, you know.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   thankfully its only 3 million . they of course are hoping to increase their numbers and change things by voting with degenerate 'american' liberals !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for recognizing that Americans- Muslims and non-Muslims are taking part in our Constitutional system!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .   It is my view that muslims , lefties , liberals , third worlders imported into the USA , democrats are the 'fifth column' in the USA  Syriusly !!
Click to expand...


Of course that is your opinion

You are against anyone who thinks or looks or believes differently than you do- and that we are all terrorists.

You voted for Trump- didn't you?


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   thankfully its only 3 million . they of course are hoping to increase their numbers and change things by voting with degenerate 'american' liberals !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for recognizing that Americans- Muslims and non-Muslims are taking part in our Constitutional system!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .   It is my view that muslims , lefties , liberals , third worlders imported into the USA , democrats are the 'fifth column' in the USA  Syriusly !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course that is your opinion
> 
> You are against anyone who thinks or looks or believes differently than you do- and that we are all terrorists.
> 
> You voted for Trump- didn't you?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------   SURE , believe what you like but i see no reason to import more of YOU people into the USA that want to make the USA Constitution subserviant to 'shariah' .    I am against anyone that tries to change the USA Constitution and make it Second to 'shariah' law and muslim theocracy .    I want the Western built USA Constitution passed on to young Americans and my Kids and Grandkids   Syriusly .


----------



## ColonelAngus

Now that Obama is an evil 1 percenter, Snowflakes must be questioning their entire purpose of existence.


----------



## Seawytch

2aguy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...don't you get it.....islam is good because the muslim terrorists hate christains, jews and America...just like left wingers......
Click to expand...


70+% of this country are self identified Christian. Your narrative makes no sense mathematically.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims Religious extremists should be caned for crime*s* against humanity *for* being Muslims Religious extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------  agree on travel to north korea, but speculation on Christians doing the same as 'islam' if they could is simply speculation  Syriusly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
Click to expand...

No they don't they have sharia courts in their predominately Muslim enclaves. Hell the police and city are in on it as evidenced by recent cases where Christians were treated illegally by the cops in what was it Dearborne?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Syriusly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she did not nor did I and you claimed I did also. You are a liar. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then prove my lie- stand up for once in your life and back up your claim.
> 
> Quote my 'lie'. Show everyone my 'lie'.
> 
> Or just admit you are a pissy snowflake.
Click to expand...

You claimed she said that ONLY gays should be prosecuted for pedophilia THAT is a lie further you claimed I said it too another lie. Then you keep repeating it continuing to lie.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

NYcarbineer said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> When will you admit that gays are degenerates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because you believe that man on boy pedophilia is a more serious crime than man on girl pedophilia,
> 
> you believe the penalties should be milder for the latter?
> 
> Wow.
Click to expand...

She never said that either. More lies by the left.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It's hard to have any kind of conversation with a leftist because they lie about EVERYTHING.


----------



## Syriusly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she did not nor did I and you claimed I did also. You are a liar. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then prove my lie- stand up for once in your life and back up your claim.
> 
> Quote my 'lie'. Show everyone my 'lie'.
> 
> Or just admit you are a pissy snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed she said that ONLY gays should be prosecuted for pedophilia THAT is a lie further you claimed I said it too another lie. Then you keep repeating it continuing to lie.
Click to expand...


Show me the quote- I keep asking- and you keep dodging.


----------



## Syriusly

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's hard to have any kind of conversation with a leftist because they lie about EVERYTHING.



LOL- says the right wing snowflake who actually does lie about everything.


----------



## Syriusly

ColonelAngus said:


> Now that Obama is an evil 1 percenter, Snowflakes must be questioning their entire purpose of existence.



Why would Trump voters now be questioning their entire purpose of existence because President Obama is a millionaire?


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------   thankfully its only 3 million . they of course are hoping to increase their numbers and change things by voting with degenerate 'american' liberals !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for recognizing that Americans- Muslims and non-Muslims are taking part in our Constitutional system!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .   It is my view that muslims , lefties , liberals , third worlders imported into the USA , democrats are the 'fifth column' in the USA  Syriusly !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course that is your opinion
> 
> You are against anyone who thinks or looks or believes differently than you do- and that we are all terrorists.
> 
> You voted for Trump- didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but i see no reason to import more of YOU people into the USA that want to make the USA Constitution subserviant to 'shariah' .    I am against anyone that tries to change the USA Constitution.
Click to expand...


And by 'you people' you mean anyone who thinks differently than do do- and is a different color than you are.

See the reason why I am not a coward like you are is because I do believe in the Constitution- and I do believe in the Bill of Rights- and am not scared of a Sharia boogeyman in the United States.


----------



## Syriusly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  This particular incident involves Muslims in Indonesia caning homosexuals.
> 
> We can certainly extend to argument to include discussion of overall jurisprudence.  I, too, believe that people who commit unprovoked violent acts against any other person should be punished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians HAVE done the same in the name of their religion. They stoned gays and adulterers. What changed? Was it religion or _culture_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't they have sharia courts in their predominately Muslim enclaves. Hell the police and city are in on it as evidenced by recent cases where Christians were treated illegally by the cops in what was it Dearborne?
Click to expand...


Feel free to show how those 3 million Americans are not following the Constitution.

And tell us more about those 'sharia courts' that are working instead of our criminal courts in America.


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't they have sharia courts in their predominately Muslim enclaves. Hell the police and city are in on it as evidenced by recent cases where Christians were treated illegally by the cops in what was it Dearborne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to show how those 3 million Americans are not following the Constitution.
> 
> And tell us more about those 'sharia courts' that are working instead of our criminal courts in America.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------------   i never said that the 3 million aren't following the Constitution .   My claim is simply a common sense claim that ACTUAL and REAL islam is an enemy of the USA Constitution and non muslim world .  And 'muslims' who are not apostates prefer and will encourage and vote and support  'shariah' over the USA Constitution  and USA Law .  ---------------------------------------------------  And ' I  ' never said any thing about shariah courts in the USA .    As a comment though i will say that i have ' heard ' of shariah courts in England and maybe France  Syriusly .


----------



## NYcarbineer

RetiredGySgt said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> 
> 
> Men molested by men as children never fully recover.
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes- those women raped by men as children just bounce right back........
> 
> Why is it you only mention child molestation when it comes to gays and boys?
> 
> Why don't you ever mention the majority of child molestation victims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because men raping boys devastates them for life.  Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity.
> 
> When will you admit that gays are degenerates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because you believe that man on boy pedophilia is a more serious crime than man on girl pedophilia,
> 
> you believe the penalties should be milder for the latter?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She never said that either. More lies by the left.
Click to expand...


"Because men raping boys devastates them for life. Girls might not bounce right back but they are not touched with the same kind of depravity."

Let's hear your argument that the above statement does NOT rate man/boy pedophilia as worse that man/girl pedophilia.


----------



## pismoe

here you go Syriusly ,  ---     ---   i see muslim and third worlders in the USA as a 'fifth column' in the USA  Syriusly !!


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Syriusly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she did not nor did I and you claimed I did also. You are a liar. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then prove my lie- stand up for once in your life and back up your claim.
> 
> Quote my 'lie'. Show everyone my 'lie'.
> 
> Or just admit you are a pissy snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed she said that ONLY gays should be prosecuted for pedophilia THAT is a lie further you claimed I said it too another lie. Then you keep repeating it continuing to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the quote- I keep asking- and you keep dodging.
Click to expand...

You deny your own posts? Special indeed.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Syriusly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> What changed was the passage of fourteen centuries. Christians became human, Muslims reverted to sub humans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't they have sharia courts in their predominately Muslim enclaves. Hell the police and city are in on it as evidenced by recent cases where Christians were treated illegally by the cops in what was it Dearborne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to show how those 3 million Americans are not following the Constitution.
> 
> And tell us more about those 'sharia courts' that are working instead of our criminal courts in America.
Click to expand...

I guess you ignored the fact that Dearborn got smacked down for supporting Muslim beliefs to the determinant of Christians right?


----------



## Syriusly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't they have sharia courts in their predominately Muslim enclaves. Hell the police and city are in on it as evidenced by recent cases where Christians were treated illegally by the cops in what was it Dearborne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to show how those 3 million Americans are not following the Constitution.
> 
> And tell us more about those 'sharia courts' that are working instead of our criminal courts in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you ignored the fact that Dearborn got smacked down for supporting Muslim beliefs to the determinant of Christians right?
Click to expand...


Actually, I have rather ignored the hysterical propaganda of your fellow Islamophobes regarding Dearborn.

Of course you could try providing facts- rather than propaganda

Feel free to show how those 3 million Americans are not following the Constitution.

And tell us more about those 'sharia courts' that are working instead of our criminal courts in America.[


----------



## Syriusly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> 
> 
> No she did not nor did I and you claimed I did also. You are a liar. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then prove my lie- stand up for once in your life and back up your claim.
> 
> Quote my 'lie'. Show everyone my 'lie'.
> 
> Or just admit you are a pissy snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claimed she said that ONLY gays should be prosecuted for pedophilia THAT is a lie further you claimed I said it too another lie. Then you keep repeating it continuing to lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the quote- I keep asking- and you keep dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deny your own posts? Special indeed.
Click to expand...


Show me the quote- I keep asking- and you keep dodging.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> here you go Syriusly ,



I am not surprised that you live for Youtube and searching "Muslim".

Why do you nutjobs think that Youtube is where the 'truth' is?


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly the fundamental extremist Muslims and those who contort the religion for their own personal deviancies need to change.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------   in my opinion it is ALL of islam that follows shariah and that is the problem CAngus .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet 3 million Americans are Muslims- and they follow the Constitution- not Shariah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they don't they have sharia courts in their predominately Muslim enclaves. Hell the police and city are in on it as evidenced by recent cases where Christians were treated illegally by the cops in what was it Dearborne?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to show how those 3 million Americans are not following the Constitution.
> 
> And tell us more about those 'sharia courts' that are working instead of our criminal courts in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My claim is simply a common sense claim that ACTUAL and REAL islam is an enemy of the USA Constitution .
Click to expand...


LOL yeah well your post is an example of how 'common sense' is not particularly common in your case.

3 million followers of Islam live as peaceably in the United States as Americans who are Jewish or Christian or Hindus.

They no more foment against the Constitution than you do. 

When did snowflakes like you get to be such pissy cowards?


----------



## pismoe

insults as i guess that you have nothing to say and your insults make me smile   Syriusly .  Anyway , to tell you the truth , i think that they should be deported but if they are peaceful then leave them alone but don't import any any more muslims Syriusly .


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go Syriusly ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not surprised that you live for Youtube and searching "Muslim".
> 
> Why do you nutjobs think that Youtube is where the 'truth' is?
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------   yeah i know , you guys would rather keep news and news reporting and current muslim affairs here and worldwide hidden eh    Syriusly ??


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> here you go Syriusly ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not surprised that you live for Youtube and searching "Muslim".
> 
> Why do you nutjobs think that Youtube is where the 'truth' is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------   yeah i know , you guys would rather keep news and news reporting and current muslim affairs here and worldwide hidden eh    Syriusly ??
Click to expand...


I am fine with open reporting of news- I just don't go to Youtube to find the 'Muslims bad" of the day post like you do.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> Anyway , to tell you the truth , i think that they should be deported but if they are peaceful then leave them alone but don't import any any more muslims Syriusly .



Of course you think Americans who are Muslims should be deported. 

But you will give them a break as long as they aren't uppity.

How about this- we leave everyone alone who is peaceful- regardless of what religion they believe in?

Deal?


----------



## pismoe

'youtube' making and distributing the recording of  Ami Horowitz talking to some mostly younger somali muslims about 'shariah' is as legitimate free speech and news and is the same as a large newspaper reporting on the murder / islamic punishment of  CHRISTIAN Fahrkunda in a muslim village for supposedly disrespecting the 'koran' Syriusly .      And practicing devout muslims do not advocate or practice acceptance of FREE SPEECH unless forced by USA law,     Devout practicing muslims try to undermine Free Speech in the USA and Western world .   See what happened to 'Mark Steyn' in Canada and devout practicing muslims would like to see the same things happen here in the USA Syriusly .  ---  Free speech, eh? Why is Canada prosecuting Mark Steyn?  ---   There you go Syriusly !!


----------



## pismoe

and interesting as the young muslims that Ami interviewed on' youtube' were somewhat Westernized yet they still adocate for 'shariah' whose laws are based on the USA Constitution and Western thinking Syriusly !!


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> insults as i guess that you have nothing to say and your insults make me smile   Syriusly .  Anyway , to tell you the truth , i think that they should be deported but if they are peaceful then leave them alone but don't import any any more muslims Syriusly .


------------------------------------- [repeat] ,   the above post is what i think  Syriusly !!


----------



## RetiredGySgt

RetiredGySgt said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she did not nor did I and you claimed I did also. You are a liar. JUST because it wasn't mentioned does not give you the right to assume or state as fact things not in evidence. It is called a lie.
Click to expand...

So you never said this? Really?


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> and interesting as the young muslims that Ami interviewed on' youtube' were somewhat Westernized yet they still adocate for 'shariah' whose laws are based on the USA Constitution and Western thinking Syriusly !!


--------------------------------------------------------   whoops , gotta correct my typo as best i can .   So my original should be corrected to say ' these youngish muslims living in Minnesota advocate for shariah rather than USA Constitutional law !!


----------



## esthermoon

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.


I'm pretty sure Shaaria is law only in a few provinces of Indonesia


----------



## Moonglow

ColonelAngus said:


> News from The Associated Press
> 
> Is it homophobic for people who believe in the religion of peace to beat people because they are gay?
> 
> Seems aggressive, but we know snowflakes will not criticize Islam.


It maybe homererotic to some..


----------



## Syriusly

RetiredGySgt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red herring, BE SPECIFIC and quote where he said any such thing as the drivel you just posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to prove anything i said to incorrect.
> 
> So you applaud when 'gay pedophiles' are thrown in prison- but don't care whether straight pedophiles are thrown in prison or not.
> 
> Another crucial difference between us- I am against all child molesters- whether their victims are little boys or little girls.
> 
> Russia imprisons gays because they are gay- and because Putin wants gays in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you repeat the same lie again, being against one does not somehow make you NOT against all. Keep proving just how fucking stupid you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lie? Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.
> 
> The fact is that I objected to all child molesters.
> 
> Tipsy only condemned child molestation- when done by gays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she did not nor did I and you claimed I did also. You are a liar. JUST because it wasn't mentioned does not give you the right to assume or state as fact things not in evidence. It is called a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you never said this? Really?
Click to expand...


I have said what I have said- you have yet to provide a quote of what I said that you claim is a lie.

Feel free to point out a single lie I stated.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and interesting as the young muslims that Ami interviewed on' youtube' were somewhat Westernized yet they still adocate for 'shariah' whose laws are based on the USA Constitution and Western thinking Syriusly !!
> 
> 
> 
> So my original should be corrected to say ' these youngish muslims living in Minnesota advocate for shariah rather than USA Constitutional law !!
Click to expand...


And? There are people in the United States who advocate for the Confederate States.

That doesn't mean all Southerners want the Confederacy to rise again.


----------



## Syriusly

pismoe said:


> 'youtube' making and distributing the recording of  Ami Horowitz talking to some mostly younger somali muslims about 'shariah' is as legitimate free speech and news and is the same as a large newspaper reporting on the murder / islamic punishment of  CHRISTIAN Fahrkunda in a muslim village for supposedly disrespecting the 'koran' Syriusly .      And practicing devout muslims do not advocate or practice acceptance of FREE SPEECH unless forced by USA law,     Devout practicing muslims try to undermine Free Speech in the USA and Western world .   See what happened to 'Mark Steyn' in Canada and devout practicing muslims would like to see the same things happen here in the USA Syriusly .  ---  Free speech, eh? Why is Canada prosecuting Mark Steyn?  ---   There you go Syriusly !!



Why is Canada prosecuting Mark Steyn? Because Canada has different laws than the United States.

Practicing devout Muslims in the United States live by the Constitution just like practicing devout Jews and Christians.


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'youtube' making and distributing the recording of  Ami Horowitz talking to some mostly younger somali muslims about 'shariah' is as legitimate free speech and news and is the same as a large newspaper reporting on the murder / islamic punishment of  CHRISTIAN Fahrkunda in a muslim village for supposedly disrespecting the 'koran' Syriusly .      And practicing devout muslims do not advocate or practice acceptance of FREE SPEECH unless forced by USA law,     Devout practicing muslims try to undermine Free Speech in the USA and Western world .   See what happened to 'Mark Steyn' in Canada and devout practicing muslims would like to see the same things happen here in the USA Syriusly .  ---  Free speech, eh? Why is Canada prosecuting Mark Steyn?  ---   There you go Syriusly !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Canada prosecuting Mark Steyn? Because Canada has different laws than the United States.
> 
> Practicing devout Muslims in the United States live by the Constitution just like practicing devout Jews and Christians.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------   well of course , Canada has no 'free speech' but muslims work to silence Canadians ' kinda free speech' even more than their Canadian government silences them .   I don't want to see the same thing happen here in the USA Syriusly !!


----------



## pismoe

Syriusly said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'youtube' making and distributing the recording of  Ami Horowitz talking to some mostly younger somali muslims about 'shariah' is as legitimate free speech and news and is the same as a large newspaper reporting on the murder / islamic punishment of  CHRISTIAN Fahrkunda in a muslim village for supposedly disrespecting the 'koran' Syriusly .      And practicing devout muslims do not advocate or practice acceptance of FREE SPEECH unless forced by USA law,     Devout practicing muslims try to undermine Free Speech in the USA and Western world .   See what happened to 'Mark Steyn' in Canada and devout practicing muslims would like to see the same things happen here in the USA Syriusly .  ---  Free speech, eh? Why is Canada prosecuting Mark Steyn?  ---   There you go Syriusly !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Canada prosecuting Mark Steyn? Because Canada has different laws than the United States.
> 
> Practicing devout Muslims in the United States live by the Constitution just like practicing devout Jews and Christians.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------- And as devout practicing muslims work to undermine the Constitution .  As i have said before , it is my opinion that practicing devout muslims and other third worlders are all part of the 'fifth column' that is being imported into the USA and the West  Syriusly !!


----------

